# شركة مايكرون micdent**Micron Corporation**



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

الموضوع المطروح ربما يكون مميز في طرحه حيث يتناول شركة معينة منتجة لعدد من المنتجات 

الابداعية العلاجية المتقدمة لتقديم افضل المنتجات ذات الجودة والكفاءة العالية حيث تستخدم رقابة 

صارمة في موقع ادارة الجودة 

ولكي يكون المهندس العربي على اطلاع بما يدور داخل هذه المنشات من تكنولوجية متطورة وتقنية 

عالية وادارتها .وبالتالي يتم التعرف على هذه الاجهزة وعملها بما تحمله من مواصفات ومميزات 

وتصاميم متعددة .

وسنقوم بدراسة شاملة لمختلف انتاجها من اجهزة ومعدات مختلفة ومراحل تطويرها .

شركة Micron Corporation .

هي منشاة متخصصة لتكنولوجية الاهتزاز بواسطة الهواء المضغوط اي مايسمى بتكنولوجية الامواج 

فوق الصوتية حيث دخلت هذه التكنولوجية في جميع حياتنا العملية اليومية .

وفي مجال الهندسة الطبية ومنها طب الاسنان وبالتحديد Air Scaler .

الذي بواسطته يزيل التكلسات والصبغات العالقة في اللثة واسطح الاسنان وهذه الشركة تمتلك 

التكنولوجيا المتقدمة في هذا المجال ولايزالون مستمرين للسعي لأداء العالي لتكنولوجا الجيل الجديد 

والمقبل . 

وسنقوم بعرض اهم انتاجها من الات ومعدات تخصصية في مجال الاسنان وما توصلت اليه .

انتظروني في القادم .

والله الموفق .

Al-Baghdadi


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 يوليو 2008)

تحية طيبة .

وللتعرف على منتجات الشركة micdent .com.

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 يوليو 2008)

*Vip-60*

تحياتي للجميع :84:.

اتمنى ان ينال رضاكم .

انقر هنا .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (20 يوليو 2008)

تحية للجميع .

الموضوع يهدف الى استخلاص الدروس والعبر من خلال تجربة حية لشركة Micron احدى اهم شركة لصناعة معدات الأسنان تخصص تكنولوجية وتيرة الأهتزازات لأحداث امواج فوق الصوتية لعلاج الاسنان.
تعالوا معنا لنلقي الضوء على اهم منجزاتها منذ البداية في الملف التالي .

انتظروني في البقية .


البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 يوليو 2008)

تحية طيبة .

يعد Counter 2 احد اهم انتاج شركة Micron والذي هو سر نجاها , حيث يكون المكمل لشوط منتجاتها والذي يحضى بأهمية كبيرة بين جميع الشركات العالمية المنتجة لألات ومعدات حفر الأسنان .
لنلقي الضوء على اهميته ومميزاته التقنية .

انتظروني مع شرح مفصل لمنتج له اهمية كبيرة في مجال علاج الاسنان .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 يوليو 2008)

تحية طيبة .

تم تطوير المنتج من حيث التصميم واصبح اكثر اداء وكفاءة .

اذن تعالوا لنلقي الضوء تحت المجهر في الرابط التالي .

تمنياتي لكم التوفيق والنجاح الدائم .

البغدادي:d


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم .

تم تطوير القاشط الهوائي وأصبح له استخدامين في آلة واحدة . 

الاستخدام الأول كما تعرفنا عليه لإزالة الكلس حول الأسنان بفعل الأمواج فوق الصوتية أما الثاني 

لقد تم توظيفه في توسيع جذور القناة السنية لغرض إجراء حشوت الجذور .

تعالوا معي لنتعرف على الموضوع في الملف التالي بشكل مختصر .


ومن الله التوفيق .


البغدادي::56:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 أغسطس 2008)

*MICRON Air Scaler AT 100*

تحية طيبة .

الملف التالي يوضح المواصفات والمميزات لهذا النوع .



البغدادي:20:


----------



## أبو موئل (19 يناير 2010)

الشكر الجزيل لكم


----------



## glucose (18 أغسطس 2014)

أخي الكريم هل تنتج هذه الشركة حساسات فوق صوتية مرسل - مستقبل لاستخدامات الملاحة البشرية للمكفوفين؟


----------



## مسك الطفولة (21 أغسطس 2014)

موضوع متميز صراحه واتمنى ان يستفيد منه الجميع


----------

